# Alpharius using Necron Spear?



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

In book 3 Extermination Alpaharius is stated as using the pale spear which is described as:

"The Pale Spear was one of a number of strange and esoteric weapons associated with the Primarch Alpharius. Rumoured to be a strange Xeno artefact, whose forging predated even the rise of the Eldar, the double-bladed spear seemingly flickered out of phase with the material universe and emitted an eerie and otherworldly howl, when wielded. It was capable of piercing and ripping apart any physical defense it encountered; while against living matter, The Pale Spear inflicted hideously bloodless gaping wounds on its targets, as the flesh where it struck dissolved into oily smoke"

It struck me that this sounds very like a C'Tan phase weapon

"C'tan phase weapons (also known as fractal edged weapons) (including the Callidus Assassin Phase Sword, Cypher's Phase Knife, Necron Warscythes and the metal bodies of the C'tan themselves) are all based around a metal blade of unknown composition that, through the use of highly advanced Necron physics, is capable of slicing through any object irrespective of its physical properties. Energy shields, armour and even daemonic bodies are no defence against a Phase Weapon."


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

With the amount of xenos races in the galaxy, especially explored more in 30k, I'd say it _could_ be anyone's (I wouldn't cry foul if you suggested it was a Kinebrach weapon), but it being a Necron weapon is entirely feasible. It does sound a lot like a C'tan phase weapon.

That, or it's a weapon made entirely our of shitty deus ex machina; it seems to be the Alpha Legion's primary resource.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Mind you, some Necron Dynasties is said to have awoken to witness the Great Crusade and the Horus Heresy. Szarekh the Silent King claims to have met Sanguinius in the short story Word of the Silent King.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> With the amount of xenos races in the galaxy, especially explored more in 30k, I'd say it _could_ be anyone's (I wouldn't cry foul if you suggested it was a Kinebrach weapon), but it being a Necron weapon is entirely feasible. It does sound a lot like a C'tan phase weapon.
> 
> That, or it's a weapon made entirely our of shitty deus ex machina; it seems to be the Alpha Legion's primary resource.


Fair point about the Kinebrach. Do we know that the Kinebrach pre-date the Eldar (since the Pale Spear is supposed to pre-date the Eldar) and do we know much about the weapons they use? I can't find much apart from the anathemae which was poison based


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Anathame was warp-based, as was much of Kinebrach science. I've no idea for how long they existed, although if they were doing Chaos tech like the Anathame I don't imagine the Eldar would have stood by and let that happen.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

With the AL being the AL it really wouldn't surprise me.

Honestly it wouldn't be surprising if the AL is responsible for the Necrons not waking up during the great crusade.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Just noticed that Callidus Assassins now just have a Phase Sword with no mention of the C'Tan. Sad day for fluff in my books.

Wouldn't doubt for a minute that the big A would have 'cron tech. He likely won it in a poker game with the Silent King....just another thing Szarekh doesn't want to talk about :biggrin:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

ntaw said:


> Just noticed that Callidus Assassins now just have a Phase Sword with no mention of the C'Tan. Sad day for fluff in my books.
> 
> Wouldn't doubt for a minute that the big A would have 'cron tech. He likely won it in a poker game with the Silent King....just another thing Szarekh doesn't want to talk about :biggrin:


I dunno. It was cool sure. But the idea that the Callidus temple had that many C'Tan swords to equip all their assassins seemed very off.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

They had C'Tan swords before Necrons had C'Tan shards I think. My memory of 2nd/3rd edition is fuzzy.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Just noticed that Callidus Assassins now just have a Phase Sword with no mention of the C'Tan. Sad day for fluff in my books.


There there, they can never take away a Callidus assassin stabbing the Deceiver (pretending to be a Terran bigwig) and recoiling in horror as their weapon melts into its back.

...oh wait, who knows if that's canon since the redefinition of how C'tan work and the Necron relationship to them...


----------



## Tezdal (Dec 6, 2010)

Could also be an Old one weapon, predate the Eldar and definitely had warp based weapons.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Sounds like a pretty standard warscythe. Things normally take someone like a necron lord to lift them, I doubt a primarch would have that much trouble. 

I don't think the callidus temple would have too much trouble getting phase swords if some shady necron was making deals on the side. 

I also think the Deceiver absorbing the sword story is still perfectly canon, since shards are capable of going rogue. And really, if a Deceiver shard wanted to impersonate a terran noble, who would know? Except for the assassin. Right before she died.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Boy oh boy...sounds like Alpharius would've torn Russ a new one with this super duper Pale Spear of his in Wolf King


----------

